# Looking for a work in a BAD way



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

I got laid off in September and have been unable to find work since so if anyone knows of something or is looking for a good hand let me know. I'm in Conroe (just a bit north of Houston) and my primary experiences are in sales and sales management in the Oil and Gas industry but I am a very fast learner and can adapt to any field quickly. My resume and cover letter are attached if anybody knows of anything.
Thanks so much!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Idk if ur interested in working in an oil refinery. Here in Tyler, tx there's a very small oil refinery that produces around 60,000bpd of viable product to or sales rack. Operations dept will be hiring again sometimes in late December or early January. You can go to www.delekrefiningltd.com to fond more info about these job openings. I hope this helps you out.


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

I definitely appreciate it man! As of right now Tyler is just too far from home and with kids in school, relocating is pretty much out of the question. I'll most certainly look into it though and again thank you! :bigok:


----------



## swampready (Aug 29, 2010)

Good luck on finding a new job man.


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

swampready said:


> Good luck on finding a new job man.


Thanks Swamp. It's tough and driving me crazy for sure!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i wish you the best in your noble search.


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks Phree. Looking for a job is a full time job for sure! :nutkick:


----------



## papahouse (Nov 3, 2010)

Pro Powesports on 105 may need a parts guy. it would at least give you somrthing until you can find somrthing more substantial


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

papahouse said:


> Pro Powesports on 105 may need a parts guy. it would at least give you somrthing until you can find somrthing more substantial


Really? That would be great to keep me from getting any further behind than I am, and it's right down the road. You know who I would need to talk with over there?


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Made-In-TX said:


> I definitely appreciate it man! As of right now Tyler is just too far from home and with kids in school, relocating is pretty much out of the question. I'll most certainly look into it though and again thank you! :bigok:



Anytime...just trying to help a fellow bro out. 

If anyone else is interested in operations positions out here, give me a holler and I'll do what I can for you.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

I feel for you man going on 3 weeks of no work for me, too. Thank goodness the wife works and has been getting overtime for the past three weeks. But I got some good info today, so I should have a job tomorrow, if everything goes right!! Good luck on your search!!!


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

I appreciate it Kawa. Best of luck with your hunt as well!


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

i know that OXYChem is hiring for operators and instrument techs at their LaPorte and pasadena Plants

go to workforcealliance.com to apply...
http://www.workforcealliance.com/web/


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

BigBruteSteve said:


> i that OXYChem is hiring for operators and instrument techs at their LaPorte and pasadena Plants
> 
> go to workforcealliance.com to apply...
> http://www.workforcealliance.com/web/


I appreciate the link and the heads up Steve. I went to the website though and it didn't have any available positions posted.


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

call them up...my friend works their and i know that they r hiring


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

If you were open to relocation, my company is hiring for salesmen.. They make dang good money, 3% of all sales for their areas. That includes their sales, as well as the sales of us technicians. I know that doesn't sound like much, but our sales are pretty high in dollar value.. If you sold in my area, and I sold a chiller overhaul tomorrow, that would be a 50k job, 1500 for you... I work for Storer Equipment, a Trane franchise out of Shreveport, La. But we do have an East Tx area, no office, but there are technicians in the area. Not sure if they would hire you to work East Tx or not though... They would have to relocate that salesman to another area... Let me know if you want to at least sit down with my HR lady, and I will make a call and forward your resume to her...


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

Bro, I'm up for it man. At least sitting and talking with her to see what it's all about. Send my info along and let me know bro! Thanks a bunch man.


----------

